# 2D Spiele Entwicklung



## Zentrax (4. Januar 2011)

Entschuldigt bitte ich weiß mein Beitrag ist hier falsch aber leider habe ich nach langen gucken nix passendes gefunden. Bitte verschieben !


So nun zu meinem Thema: 


Ich möchte früher oder später ein Spiel selbst entwickeln. Und zwar nach dem Vorbild von GTA1 (Grand Theft Auto). Halt ein 2D Spiel aus der Vogelperspektive. Dies möchte ich nicht von nun auf gleich machen sondern eher als eine Art Lebensziel / lang Zeit Hobby.

Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich mich dem nähern soll. In welcher Programmiersprache ich das ganze umsetzen kann bzw. welche ich lernen sollte um das zu machen.

Soviel zum Ziel, bevor es nun los geht mit lerne erstmal dies oder mach erstmal das... bitte ich euch nur ernst gemeinte Ratschläge mir hier zu lassen.

Danke sehr für Eure hilfe !


MFG 
Ingo


----------



## timestamp (4. Januar 2011)

Für (2D-) Spiele eignen sich am Besten C++ und Java. Speziell für 2D kann man auch noch Flash benutzen, allerdings bieten einem C++ und Java einfach mehr Möglichkeiten. Wenn man deine Absichten genauer kennen würde (wer soll das Spiel spielen etc.) könnte man dir eine genauere Antwort geben


----------



## Zentrax (4. Januar 2011)

Ja wer soll es Spielen!? ... Eigentlich erstmal nur für mich als Hobby gedacht. Es soll halt GTA 1 zum Vorbild haben und nur ein Projekt für mich sein. Es muss nicht wirklich komplex werden aber so wie ich mich kenne, sobald man ein wenig rum fahren kann würde ich es immer wieder erweitern wollen.

Kann man sowas mit Java verwirklichen ? Also zu meiner Vorstellung sollte es im Vollbild Modus irgendwann mal als eigenständiges Programm funktionieren.


----------



## timestamp (4. Januar 2011)

Wenn es also nur für dich laufen soll, kann man Plattformunabhänging denke ich mal von der Liste streichen, du kannst also ziemlich "eingleisig" in C++ programmieren. Mit Java ist es durchaus möglich im Vollbildmodus zu arbeiten, außerdem ist Java einfacher zu lernen als Cpp (behaupte ich jetzt mal). Dafür muss natürlich auch Java auf deinem Rechner installiert sein (was ich jetzt einfach mal vorraussetze). Du könntest dich mal informieren welche 2D Engines für die jeweiligen Sprachen angeboten werden, oder möchtest du die auch selber entwickeln?


----------



## Zentrax (4. Januar 2011)

Ja JAVA ist auf dem System hier drauf! Plattformunabhängig hmmm darüber habe ich mir bisher keine gedanken gemacht. Da es nur für mich sein soll ist es eigentlich egal, wenn ich nun aber mal sage ich möchte mir alle Türen offen halten was würdest du mir dann eher raten?

Die Engine würde ich auch gerne selbst entwickeln. Ich möchte das ja als Lebensaufgabe haben und es darf ruhig schweiß blut und tränen kosten =) 

Ob leicht oder schwer zu erlernen ist für mich auch nicht wichtig.


----------



## BassBox (4. Januar 2011)

probiers doch mal mit Blitzbasic. Ist einfach zu lernen und wurde eigens dafür konstruiert spiele zu entwicheln. Für Anfänger im programmieren würde sich Scratch eignen. Blitzbasic gibts überignes auch für 3D spiele.
LG
BassBox


----------



## Zentrax (4. Januar 2011)

Blitzbasic wird in der 2D Version leider nicht mehr anboten und in der 3d Version ist es für meine zwecke über Powered denke ich.


----------



## BassBox (5. Januar 2011)

aber du kannst auf der 2d demo prgrammieren. In der demo ist ein interpreter integriert. DH. du kannst darauf programmieren und das programm ausführen. Das is nich schlimm zumal es auch noch blitz plus gibt. die edition mit compiler kostet 60€ aber wenn ich du wäre wü+rde ich auf der 2d demo programmieren, die ist umsonst und ist zeitlich nicht begrenzt. :] versuchs is wirklich gut


----------



## Spyke (5. Januar 2011)

C#, VB.Net, VB, C/C++, Delphi, Java sind wohl mit so die bekanntesten.
Und erfüllen alle deine Anforderungen.
Genug Dokumentation müsste es zu allem auch im I-Net .

Ansonsten könnte ich dir nur noch aus meiner persönlichen Meinung zu C# raten.

Aber im allgemeinen habe ich nur bei C/C++ die Befürchtung das es dich überforder könnte.
Oder anders gesagt, ich finde bei den anderen Sprache erzielt man schneller Resultate und gerade diese kleinen Erfolgserlebnisse braucht man zu beginn.

Ich brauchte damals 3, 4 Anläufe für C++, wir hatten damals aber auch noch kaum I-Net (oder anders, Flatrates gabs nicht  ), die gekauften Bücher warn fürn A... und google ging gerade erst ins Netz.

Über Umwege mit JavaScript und PHP kam ich wieder zu C++ und kapierte es endlich.


----------



## Zentrax (6. Januar 2011)

Hmmm werde mir dann wohl ebend BLitz angucken Java und C# und mir dann überleben womit ich arbeiten möchte. Danke an alle für die hilfe !


----------



## ComFreek (6. Januar 2011)

timestamp hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es also nur für dich laufen soll, kann man Plattformunabhänging denke ich mal von der Liste streichen, du kannst also ziemlich "eingleisig" in C++ programmieren.


 
Du könntest auch ein plattformunabhängiges Framework verwenden, aber bei Java ist es im Prinzip schon enthalten.

Ich würde C++ empfehlen, vorallem wenn du später auf 3D-Spiele umsteigen möchtest.


----------



## Strafi (13. Januar 2011)

Ich würde dir auch C++ empfehlen. Das ist sowieso die einzige Sprache wenn man ernsthaft Spiele entwickeln will. 

1. Wenn du dir das schon als Lebensaufgabe machst, dann benutze auch gleich eine Sprache die bis Heute noch nicht abgelöst wurde und auch für dich Zukunft orientierter ist. Besonders dann wenn du auch noch die Engine selbst entwerfen möchtest.

2. Ist C++ gar net so schwer. Es sieht am Anfang mega Komplex aus, doch nach einiger Zeit, wenn du verstanden hast was wie wo und warum, wirst du begeistert sein.  

Lass mal dein Spiel zu etwas werden, was jeder spielen möchte.


----------



## Spyke (14. Januar 2011)

Ich empfehle nur nimm eine Sprache zu der du auch genug Informationen im I-Net findest.
Denn vorallem am Anfang wirst du öfters mal nachschlagen müssen.

Ansonsten kannst du dich ja mit C++ beschäftigen oder nicht, mit vielen Sprachen bekommst du 3D Spiele hin die auch Performance mäßig nicht hinten an Ecken.

Und wenn es um die Zukunft geht, ja was soll ich sagen meine Glaskugel ist kaputt.
Wichtig ist das du verstehst worum es im Programmieren geht im Laufe eines Programmierlebens ist man eh gezwungen neue Sprachen zu erlernen (Beruflich gesehen).

Und noch etwas halb OT, Spieleprogrammieren ist schön, als Hobby, wird aber nicht gut Endlohnt (in vielen Fällen) 

Ich will jetzt auch garnicht gegen C++ wettern, aber ich finde es ist nicht das non Plus Ultra und für Einsteiger in heutiger Sicht doch eher komplizierter.


----------



## Strafi (15. Januar 2011)

Ja wenn es um 2D Sachen geht kannst du wirklich nehmen was du willst. Aber wenn ich doch 3D und vielleicht mich entscheide weiter zu machen, dann wohl schon C++

Sicher gibt es auch andere Sprachen die das machen. Doch finde ich C++ für solche Sachen am besten.


----------



## chmee (15. Januar 2011)

Ich geh mal den anderen Weg und sage einfach, warte ein bisschen, schau Dich um, was HTML5 können wird (Demos gibt es zuhauf) und setze so etwas "Einfaches" wie ein sprite- und tile-orientiertes Spiel in JS+HTML um. Du lernst etwas für die Wwwwelt kennen und danach ist Dir kein Webvorhaben mehr zu schwer 

Such einfach mal nach *html5 games*

mfg chmee


----------



## oneof6 (23. Februar 2011)

Hi Zentrax,

ich hab' früher mit C++ und der SDL (Entwicklungsbibliothek) gearbeitet. Hiermit kann man relativ schnell 2D spiele entwickeln (Sprite, Tile basierend). Die SDL ist aber noch viel mächtiger, was Dir irgendwann die Möglichkeit gibt größere und komplexere Projekte zu realisieren. Es gibt eine ganze Menge Tuts für die SDL (einfach googeln), sodass Du auch genug Informationen zum Einstieg bekommst. 

Mittlerweile programmiere ich 2D aber nur noch auf Java. Du kannst Dir meinen Thread:
http://www.tutorials.de/swing-java2d-3d-swt-jface/368858-j2me-games4you.html
ansehen. Dieses 2D Spiel ist nur mit der JavaME und der Standard-2D-API, die Java mitbringt, entwickelt.

Ciao,
OneOf6


----------

